#  > Engineering Notes - Handwritten Notes of all Engineering branches >  > Mechanical Engineering Notes >  >  COMPUTER AIDED INSPECTION (CAI) free pdf, Computer Aided Manufacturing pdf

## Brijkishor Kumar

*Introduction:*
  	Computer aided inspection (CAI) is the single equipment which is used  for inspecting of manufacturing equipment accuracy, equipment wear,  equipment life etc. CAI is the next step to Computer aided process  planning (CAPP).CAI also involves some softwarenon-contact 3D scanners, computing power and bulk information storage.





  Similar Threads: TAGUCHI METHOD IN CIM (computer aided manufacturing) free lecture notes downloads, Computer Aided Manufacturing pdf notes Computer aided design tool ebook free download pdf, Computer Aided Manufacturing pdf Computer aided design and drafting ebook free, Computer Aided Manufacturing pdf Computer aided design introduction complete notes ebook free download pdf, Computer Aided Manufacturing pdf Computer aided engineering ebook free, Computer Aided Manufacturing pdf

----------

